# Best Fly Rug- advice please



## Archie73 (6 April 2009)

Hi
I am thinking of buying a fly rug for my 17hh warmblood. He is quite chunky. 

Any tried and tested ideas would be most helpful....or if you know of any new rugs due on the market soon, great too.

Main requirement is that is does not make him hot and uncomfy along with keeping off flies too! Thanks


----------



## Rollin (6 April 2009)

I have Masta for my broad chested horses and Horseware for my Arabs.  For me all fly sheets have the same problem the necks are too short and difficult to secure at the poll, so insects get underneath.


----------



## BFG (6 April 2009)

My favorite fly rug is the rambo protector it is amazing and also stops the sun from bleaching their coats.  It fits my 18hh ISH really well and would highly recommend it.


----------



## bedbug (6 April 2009)

I use the Rambo sweetitch hoody, it goes over the ears which stops it falling down the neck (assuming he doesn't pull it off his ears, which he likes to do) but has plenty of length in the neck so it doesn't restrict him at all.

he is a welsh cob so chuncky on the chest and I find Rambo rugs do not rub him at all.


----------



## JLD (6 April 2009)

if you can try a rambo on first do as they dont fit my chunky 16.3 at all, much too tight on shoulders even in enormous sizes, expensive if you get it wrong ! the only one which fits him is the fal one it is stupidly expensive but he really suffers with dreadfull fly bite reactions so was worth it


----------



## Inchy (6 April 2009)

I'll 2nd the rambo sweet itch hoody! My chap is very chunky but the rambo fits perfectly around his shoulders and neck - and covers all the important itchy bits! The ear bit holds his fly mask on too.

One of my others has the rambo protector, which fits him fab - the only problem i found was that with the other finer haired horse the course fabric rubs.


----------



## Shilasdair (6 April 2009)

I can recommend the Rambo Sweetitch Hoody - my youngster (who has a skin allergy) wore one 24/7 from March to September last year, without any rubs, or the rug ever shifting (although she did shake her ears free when she wanted). 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  They wash really well in a normal machine, too.
I can also recommend the Rambo Protector, although I found the neck a bit short and skimpy for the two of mine that wore it (a Tb, and a Shire x Tb).  Admittedly neither of them have weedy necks, but still.  I just used the rug without the necks.
For most fly rugs, though, you still have to spray, or put fly repellent on bellybutton, sheath, udder areas. 
S


----------



## kickandshout (6 April 2009)

why not try the pagony eczema rug and hood Divoza sell it ( google it)
a boett style rug without the boett style price.
fits my 16.3 warm-blood a treat ( no rubs at all !) and it showerproof and stops bleaching too.
wish they'd give me discount ( i would like one to wash and one to wear so's to speak) because Ive recommended this rug to a few friends and they've been pleased with the results too.


----------



## Shanny (7 April 2009)

My mare always gets bitten to bits in the summer.  

Last year I bought a Rambo Protector - it has insect repellant already in the material.   Its quite expensive though, but in my view well worth the money.  

She didn't get bitten at all when she had it on.  Its lovely and roomy on her, but I'm unsure whether it would be the same on a 17hh!


----------



## saddlesore (7 April 2009)

I used the Premier Equine fly rug last year and it is an excellent fit, really roomy in the neck and the fly mask was fab too. Although if i could afford it i would prob get the rambo fly buster one!


----------



## Archie73 (7 April 2009)

Okay, it seems the Rambo wins hands down......
I guess I will have to invest.

Thanks so much for all your help


----------

